# Minneapolis Herf!!!



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

hey everyone, I am planning a Herf..

Where: Roberts Cigar lounge on 10 in Mounds view
When: Saturday Dec 9th 12:00pm
Why: this is long overdue..

Plan to eat lunch.. Roberts has terrific food here is a link to the Cigar lounge. lets see how many people we can get to this thing.

http://www.robertssportsbar.com/CigarShop.html

1.Andyman


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I should be able to make it over - but an upcoming business trip might keep it a short visit


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Beagle Boy said:


> I should be able to make it over - but an upcoming business trip might keep it a short visit


kewl.. I will make a point even if I am there alone!!

Now wheres BooBoo?


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

Just packing my picnic basket.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

booboo said:


> Just packing my picnic basket.


Thats what I like to hear!! So I should mark you down?


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I need to check my work schedual. If I'm off, I'm there!


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

count me in. i will talk to my buddy again to see if he wants to come.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

heres a quick list..

1.Andyman
2.Beagle
3.BooBoo
4.Bobb
5.Scott (non member)
6.Yogi (booboo's buddy)
7.Guitar Man?
8.PDS???


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Sorry I haven't replied yet, but count me as a very possible maybe.


(That sounds about as positive as a grave diggers optimism)


Might be short, as I have to work that evening in central MN, but a short visit might be a good thing.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

replicant_argent said:


> Sorry I haven't replied yet, but count me as a very possible maybe.
> 
> Might be short, as I have to work that evening in central MN, but a short visit might be a good thing.


I was hoping to hear from you..

Hope you can make it..


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

you guys dont want to miss this herf..might get a pds sighting...roberts is fun and has some good ass pizza..plus andy will bring lots of cigars for you guys..


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> ..plus andy will bring lots of cigars for you guys..


whattchou talkin bout Willis?

:r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Andyman said:


> whattchou talkin bout Willis?
> 
> :r


just trying to get more peeps to show up..


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> just trying to get more peeps to show up..


I appreciate the plug! When are you comming back tom MN?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Andyman said:


> I appreciate the plug! When are you comming back tom MN?


who knows?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Just stopped by Roberts on the way home this afternoon, hadn't been in there for a decade or two.

Nice joint, talked a bit with Greg and Bob, nice fellas. Hope I can work a bit of time to stop by tomorrow.



Andyman, that wouldn't happen to be an E39 in your avatar pic, would it?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

replicant_argent said:


> Just stopped by Roberts on the way home this afternoon, hadn't been in there for a decade or two.
> 
> Nice joint, talked a bit with Greg and Bob, nice fellas. Hope I can work a bit of time to stop by tomorrow.
> 
> Andyman, that wouldn't happen to be an E39 in your avatar pic, would it?


I sat and talked with Greg and Bob on Wed. Nice fellas. I hope you can make it tomorrow.

It's an e46


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Okay, so I got roped into duties at the house after I got back from the herf.

It was a great time, and we seemed to be doing a good job overtaxing the smokeeater.

Great to meet all you guys, I hope we can do it again. I better go finish my chores, no telling what the wife has in mind for letting me out of the cage for a couple hours.  

Someone got some pics, pay no attention to the naked broad in the background.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry for censoring th pic guys..



From left to right: PDS, beagle, replicant, andyman, booboo, yogi, scott

We had a good time.. thanks guys for comming out. Lets do it again soon.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I had a blast guys, let's do it again soon. Maybe we can meet a bit later, and stay for the band.

Sorry I had to leave early, weekend husband duties beckoned!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

BTW , Thats a cute cigar you got there Mike..

:r 


Andyman said:


> Sorry for censoring th pic guys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

i wish i could have been there...


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I ended up working today, so I couldn't make it :c 
although, I was working at the cigar shop, smoking cigars, and hanging out on CS...so it was kinda like herfing...but not the same

Sounds like a blast, and please keep me posted for next time, River Falls is not that far away.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the pics..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Andyman said:


> BTW , Thats a cute cigar you got there Mike..
> 
> :r


It's a good size if you're a guy that doesn't have to compinsate for other short commings!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Beagle Boy said:


> It's a good size if you're a guy that doesn't have to compinsate for other short commings!


and also a connoisseurs cigar..what was it 80's erdm pan largas?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I would also like to thank Andyman for the nice Boli PC he gave me, never had a Boli that wasn't a great smoke, and those have all been NC's, so, I can't wait to try that one. Booboo also stepped right on my toes with a Gurkha Master Select perfecto.... a Gurkha I haven't tried yet and looking forward to immensely.

A great herfin crew, and I think we will definitely do this again.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> and also a connoisseurs cigar..what was it 80's erdm pan largas?


PDS and I traded sticks, it was a '83 HDM, don't remember the exact variety


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Beagle Boy said:


> PDS and I traded sticks, it was a '83 HDM, don't remember the exact variety


i think you might be mistaten..I think it was an 83' ERdM Panatellas Largas...I love those cigars..


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> i think you might be mistaten..I think it was an 83' ERdM Panatellas Largas...I love those cigars..


That it was..


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> i think you might be mistaten..I think it was an 83' ERdM Panatellas Largas...I love those cigars..


Sorry, I admit to being bad with names, and being on a business trip didn't help - You'll just have to give me another one to make me remember


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

When will the next Minnesota Herf going to be?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

CigarNation said:


> When will the next Minnesota Herf going to be?


Check out Bobbs Herf in Hudson WI... Jan 13th I beleive


----------

